# TGS has helped me...



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I decided to start a thread and I hope it will go on for a long time! In this thread, people can post how TGS has helped them, with raising goats, or just enjoying conversations on here! So, start out with "TGS has helped me (etc.)". I hope that the TGS staff will see how much we appreciate them! 

I'll go first "TGS has helped me a lot whenever my goats had a sickness that I didn't know how to cure. I could just go onto TGS and post a topic, and soon I would get answers that have saved my goats' lives! Thank you TGS!". :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

TGS has helped me stay (relatively) sane. All the amazing people I've met here are really encouraging and I've grown to consider y'all family.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh yes. And I'm sure they've saved a couple of my kids, just from the knowledge I've gotten on here.


----------



## Chadwick

TGS has helped me realize that not everyone is getting more city and corporate, there are still people who have fun cut up and do things everyone used to do!


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't say enough about this place ! Ive learned everything on here !
Everyone is friendly and willing to help you , teach you , and be there for you  And , Ive met so many wonderful people and made some great friends , who i wouldn't know where i would be without them !
I can go on…..but i won't , lol. 

I tried voting twice , but it says i can't  I would check absolutely a dozen times over if i could 

And TGS has such a great choice of emotions !


----------



## Trickyroo

Emzi00 said:


> TGS has helped me stay (relatively) sane. All the amazing people I've met here are really encouraging and I've grown to consider y'all family.


I agree Emma , i know the feeling . But i have also come to realize and accept that *sane* is over rated :slapfloor::hammer::laugh::crazy::tear::ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

TGS has helped me in so many ways. Not only saving my goats, learning about feed, housing, meds, conformation, and so many other ways, but on a personal level as well. My family here has been there for me when I am having rough days, celebrated with me on good days, and given me confidence and helped me find my self worth. We've laughed together, cried together, and I, or my herd, wouldn't be the same without my TGS family


----------



## CritterCarnival

Pretty much everything I have learned about goats, I learned here. Without TGS I would not have the wonderful, happy, healthy goats that I have now!!


----------



## happybleats

I am always amazed that no matter how much I learn..there is still more to learn...TGS family has taught me so much...and the encouragment and support is priceless!! This is by far the best Forum!! :hug:


----------



## Goatzrule

TGS has taught me a lot. from judging goat conformation to treating sick goats. Everyone is like family, I don't know where my goats and I would be without it.


----------



## nancy d

happybleats said:


> I am always amazed that no matter how much I learn..there is still more to learn...TGS family has taught me so much...and the encouragment and support is priceless!! This is by far the best Forum!! :hug:


 Same here Cathy!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Everything I know about goats has pretty much come from the wonderful people on here. I would be lost without you TGS. I constantly reference this site, even just to double check myself.


----------



## toth boer goats

nancy d said:


> Same here Cathy!


 Quote:
Originally Posted by *happybleats*  
_I am always amazed that no matter how much I learn..there is still more to learn...TGS family has taught me so much...and the encouragment and support is priceless!! This is by far the best Forum!! :hug:_

Ditto, Ditto.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Scottyhorse said:


> TGS has helped me in so many ways. Not only saving my goats, learning about feed, housing, meds, conformation, and so many other ways, but on a personal level as well. My family here has been there for me when I am having rough days, celebrated with me on good days, and given me confidence and helped me find my self worth. We've laughed together, cried together, and I, or my herd, wouldn't be the same without my TGS family


Same here, 100%! They offer so much encouragement and confidence. I've been having a really rough time of it the past few years, and TGS has pulled me through it on many levels.


----------



## springkids

TGS and the fine folks on here are priceless! This is the only forum that I belong to and its my "go to" for any questions that I have. We have been raising goats for 8 years and I learn new things here all the time. Plus it doesn't matter if it's meat goat, show, dairy, fiber, or pets. Everyone on here wants what is best for their animals and they give advice accordingly. I know a few farmers that have a "live or die" attitude and you just don't find that here. I raise goats commercially for meat but they are important to me and not just financially. I have several that if you took the dollar value they were worth and tripled it...they still wouldn't be for sale. 

Thank you TGS and a big thanks to all that have helped me!!!!:smile::applaud:


----------



## FarmerJen

TGS is a life saver! Literally! I did a TON of research before getting goats - but some things just needs hands-on experience... and usually those same things thus require some guidance from actual people! My first kidding was not uneventful - but TGS members were right there with me in the barn! Since then, this site has been my go-to place whenever I have a question about my goats. Plus, my friends all think I'm nuts... so it's nice to know I can come here and share my goaty escapades with folks who "get it".


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I don't know how I ever raised goats without this forum! The advice and support you receive is just overwhelming, in an amazing way. I'm SO thankful to have found this place


----------



## margaret

I LOVE this forum, I've learned so much from TGS and there are so many wonderful people.
You guys are like a second family to me, I don't know where I'd be without y'all.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

TGS has helped my goats stay healthy. Whenever I have a question I go on here and ask it, and my goats are better or the problem is solved in minutes. I've learned so much more than what's in the books, I've gotten "street smart" and learned how to "judge" goats and everything.. I've learned so much!! THANKS TGS!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anyone else wanna post on here?


----------



## mayia97420

The people on here helped me thru my FF's difficult delivery and toxemia - They are also such a great emotional support for us newbies - My goats are happier and healthier thanks to the folks on TGS


----------



## Trickyroo

Ive posted , but i would like to add that i have never seen anyone chastised for asking questions or judged by their limitations.
That alone makes this forum so special. Everyone has offered help , opinions , and of course a shoulder to cry on whenever needed.
And also a place to vent sometimes , all because we can relate to one another. We are a very special group for sure


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anyone else want to post?


----------



## xymenah

If it wasn't for TGS I would have lost quite a few goats. And I wouldn't be where I am in life if it wasn't for the site. I work on a goat farm(have for over a year now) and the workers that have worked there for years come to me for all the medical questions because of the information I have learned on this site.


----------



## NubianFan

I think this board played a key role in saving Daffodil's life She is my avatar and I might post a pic of her at the bottom of this post for reference. I had a bad bout of coccidia sweep through my tiny herd of two bucklings and a doeling. I lost both my bucklings, I was a newbie to goats and if not for the advice and support given here I probably would have lost Daffy too. For that alone I am eternally grateful. But the BEST thing about this board, isn't even the goats. It is the people. I have made so many friends here. I feel at home and accepted here. That is a big deal I love's youse guys no kidding. 
Here is Daff just in case my avatar ever changes.


----------



## happybleats

I agree Nubian fan....this is like a family in many ways!!!...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

NubianFan said:


> I think this board played a key role in saving Daffodil's life She is my avatar and I might post a pic of her at the bottom of this post for reference. I had a bad bout of coccidia sweep through my tiny herd of two bucklings and a doeling. I lost both my bucklings, I was a newbie to goats and if not for the advice and support given here I probably would have lost Daffy too. For that alone I am eternally grateful. But the BEST thing about this board, isn't even the goats. It is the people. I have made so many friends here. I feel at home and accepted here. That is a big deal I love's youse guys no kidding.
> Here is Daff just in case my avatar ever changes.


I'm sure TGS has saved many hundreds, even thousands of goat and other animals lives! I don't know what we would do without them! :welcome:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Another thing - If I hadn't been on TGS, I wouldn't have known about Activated Charcoal. If not for that, I could have very possibly lost two horses (poisoning), and Xena. Forever indebted.


----------



## toth boer goats

So glad we helped so many.

That is our goal.


----------



## Trickyroo

Without TGS it would have meant "learn as you go" for a lot of us and that most likely would mean losing our beloved friends to things that could have been prevented if we "only knew". 
Think about it…….where would you find a vet or someone with as much knowledge about caprines and other assorted animals that would answer your questions , no matter what , in practically a instant and give you peace of mind and not send you a bill for it ????
I have friends from here , that i don't know what i would have done without them . They are on speed dial if i have emergencies and I'm forever grateful to them. You know who you are


----------



## Trickyroo

Not too long ago there were a few posts in the emergency section and it was late at night and not too many people saw the posts . I wasnt certain on my advice and wanted someone else with more knowledge on what to do . So…… myself and another person …..two different posts….went looking for someone  We knew there were people on the "chat threads" who could offer more on what to do. They went over to those posts and offered their advice . Amazing !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> Not too long ago there were a few posts in the emergency section and it was late at night and not too many people saw the posts . I wasnt certain on my advice and wanted someone else with more knowledge on what to do . So&#8230;&#8230; myself and another person &#8230;..two different posts&#8230;.went looking for someone  We knew there were people on the "chat threads" who could offer more on what to do. They went over to those posts and offered their advice . Amazing !


I remember that night! And the goat that needed help lived! So glad there are so many knowledgable people here to offer advice! Many times I have asked questions here and they were just me being paranoid, but if it weren't for TGS I could have lost my buckling and my young wether to coccidia just because I didn't know what to do when they became immune to the drug I was using. Also they were here for me when my aunts horse was colicing and when I needed advice about my own horse and mineral deficiencies... So many things I have learned from here, way too much to list!

Thank you everyone on TGS for your continued advice and support! You are all awesome!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420

Its not just the information and assistance but the emotional support that is given. They never treat you like an idiot even when you are one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

mayia97420 said:


> Its not just the information and assistance but the emotional support that is given. They never treat you like an idiot even when you are one.


Ya I have definitely been there too! Thought I was asking some dumb questions and everyone was really nice about talking me through it! And not just goat stuff, like previously mentioned, it's like family here, people are there for you no matter what is going on! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

It is fun to be on here! Because, it is so hard to find people who share the same interests that I do (livestock). Many times when I mention to different people that I have goats they just say "Oh. Cool. So, what have you been doing lately?". The people on TGS are easy to become friends with. I don't know what I would do without them! Many times after a long day, I get on here and look around the new threads and see if there are any new baby goats born lately. TGS is just so helpful and fun! I feel like I can even share things non goat related on here. Because the people on here are kind and listen to me.  Thank you TGS! (I don't know if all I said makes sense, but I am tired and recovering from a cold. I just thought I should post. )


----------



## xymenah

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> It is fun to be on here! Because, it is so hard to find people who share the same interests that I do (livestock). Many times when I mention to different people that I have goats they just say "Oh. Cool. So, what have you been doing lately?". The people on TGS are easy to become friends with. I don't know what I would do without them! Many times after a long day, I get on here and look around the new threads and see if there are any new baby goats born lately. TGS is just so helpful and fun! I feel like I can even share things non goat related on here. Because the people on here are kind and listen to me.  Thank you TGS! (I don't know if all I said makes sense, but I am tired and recovering from a cold. I just thought I should post. )


It makes total sense. And actually it's part of the reason I moved from the west. (I find it funny we lived in the same tiny town and I'm not sure we ever met) Around here it's not like that. You mention you have goats and many people say "Oh, really? I have/had goats what breed do you have?" It's great. It does totally depend on your area what reactions you get though. I'm smack in the middle of heavy agriculture here. Nearly everyone has either livestock or crops or like my family all of the above(pigs, beef, goats, crops, hay).


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I live in a rural area on 1.7 acres. The neighbors are all older folks, and they treat their dog like a human. They were even mad at my family for keeping our 2 watch dogs outside. I have owned goats for over 2 years, and the neighbors have not come to our house since.

A lot of people around here just have dogs. One of the neighbors really likes my goats, and every fall and spring around kidding time she comes over and asks "any new babies?". She's very nice and takes care of my goats when I'm away. A lot of our friends in the city want goats, but they live in the city. So, I know that someone likes goats.

TGS is mainly the only place where people like goats, and know a lot about them. That's why I love TGS!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love hearing all the good, TGS has done over the years. 
We are very blessed with members we now have.

TGS strongly strives to keep it friendly, keep it fun. And with good people like all of you, we have accomplished this.

The kindness of others makes this world better. :wink:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

toth boer goats said:


> I love hearing all the good, TGS has done over the years.
> We are very blessed with members we now have.
> 
> TGS strongly strives to keep it friendly, keep it fun. And with good people like all of you, we have accomplished this.
> 
> The kindness of others makes this world better. :wink:


TGS has definitely been helpful!


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug::thumb::hugs:


----------



## Trickyroo

I live in a town that is pretty much not a farm animal place , lol.
There are a few places here and there that have farm animals , even exotic animals. What i hate most about it is you can't go to the stores with your barn boots or dirty from the goats jumping up on you or else you get quite the looks , lol. I don't care , i have gone food shopping with a hoof print on the back of my butt ( unknowingly ) lol.
till I got home and my husband said i have a goat stamp on my butt 
So , Im owned by goats , big deal  Wouldn't have it any other way 
I miss the towns where i had my horse , you could go anywhere smelling like a horse and people didn't give you a second glance .
So , being part of this group of people gives you the freedom to talk goats and other animals at anytime. Unlike when you go to the store and pick up umpteen boxes of animal crackers and bags of baby carrots and people ask you how many kids you have……depending on my mood at the minute , I will answer its either not kidding season or I stopped counting after there tenth one  The looks you get are priceless !


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, hey, also think of it this way, the goats put a new design and meaning for your pants, they were called goat designer jeans. HeHe. :laugh::wink:


----------



## Trickyroo

toth boer goats said:


> LOL, hey, also think of it this way, the goats put a new design and meaning for your pants, they were called goat designer jeans. HeHe. :laugh::wink:


You never know , lol. I might be on to something here with those jeans 
At least i know where to go to sell them  :-D


----------



## toth boer goats

HaHa :-D


----------



## happybleats

when I first joined the forum..I was kind of timid..I didnt want to step on anyones toes...but quickly learned that we all have different ways of doing things and sometimes one way is better then the other and everyone was open to hear all points of views..and no bruised toes...and no drama....well usually LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe :wink:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

(keeping this thread going!)


----------



## happybleats

This place has become a family. we have ups and downs, disagreements and fits..but in the end the well being of the animal prevails and when we loose...this place pulls together..no judgment..just support!! not many forums can say that....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Very true!


----------



## Rhandi74

TGS is awesome!!! I bought my goats not knowing anything other then what the breeder told me. I found TGS and learned a great deal of important knowledge. It is the first place I go when a goat is off or acting strangely. Several of my goats have recovered much quicker with the guidance of the knowledgeable people on TGS. I tell everyone with goats what a great place it is with amazing and knowlegable people willing to help. No one has ever made me feel dumb from some of the inexperienced questions I have asked and there is always people willing to help. Thank you everyone on TGS for helping make TGS an amazing group and community for us all.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I love TGS! Everyone on here has a sense of humor! :grouphug: :clap:  :-D


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Keeping this thread open!


----------



## Bansil

I finally figured out how farms and zoos become reality!!!!

First you get a cat or cats...just because

Then maybe a "guard" dog

Then ...hey goats are cute....now you have goats

Then you find out they like green things above the ground

So

You get sheep to eat the low grass,

Now you use the excuse to protect the little guys and get a donkey or alpaca or maybe a llama

Then you realize you need Noah's math...and get another of each one when you realize that the are not great protectors and just pets

So you research and buy/adopt and now have 2 llama, 2 donkey, 2 alpaca, 5 sheep (the herd thing), 10 goats (because the are like ferrets on crack when they play) 2 dogs (because one gets lonely by itself... Not really see above) and 10 cats( because you missed the pregnant one that showed up during snow/rain storm)

See that was easy


----------

